# Anyone else hate furries?



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, anyone remember me? I went M.I.A. a back in like November or December because I realized that everyone on here pretty much hated me save for the few people I continued to talk to via private messages. I still don't know why everyone does but this may be something to do with it.

Ok, so when I first joined this site, I lurked, and I realized, holy shit- these bastards are a bunch of self-loathers if I ever did chance upon them. Sort of like misanthropes who say "I hate humans" when they in fact ARE human, I noticed a lot of furs on here would seem to act all anti-furry in like every thread they posted in and go on furry-hate rants. This made me think... why? Why would you be part of a fandom where you hate what it stands for or the people in it? I hated everyone on here (probably why I faded away) for that kind of attitude.

Well, let me tell you, it took me meeting up with the local furries IRL and dealing with more online furs to realize; you know what? I hate furries too. I fucking. hate. furries. 

It's not just one type of furry I hate either; I hate all kinds of furries. The weird-as-hell fetish addicts who fap to yiff all day, the 13-year-old boys who play Sonic games all day, the overly friendly fat guys who have to try and cuddle with everyone, the substance-abuser furs who think they're hot shit, and of course the self-loathers who claims to hate furries even though they are... oops... I did it again!

So yeah, could add a shitload more, but I'll leave it at that. Anyone else just really freaking hate furries?


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

Na I love the fandom. It has it's flaws, but so does everything else. 

If you hate the fandom so much, leave it be. Your attempt to troll the forums is poorly structured and doesn't give anything that any number of other people have typed in the past.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 19, 2011)

Even furries that draw you free pictures? :C


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Even furries that draw you free pictures? :C


O hai thar. No, I like those furries!  Lol. The whole "I hate ALL furries" thing is a bit exaggerated, I admit. But just look at the stereotypes I listed. Just. look. at. them. How would they be non-hatable? It's so easy to dislike a lot of them.



Fenrari said:


> Na I love the fandom. It has it's flaws, but so does everything else.
> 
> If  you hate the fandom so much, leave it be. Your attempt to troll the  forums is poorly structured and doesn't give anything that any number of  other people have typed in the past.


 But furries have MORE flaws than most other things do. Don't get me wrong, I love my fursona and stuff, and don't mind what the fandom is meant to be, but it's just the people in it that bother the fuck out of me. Including you now that you accused me of trolling. D: I wasn't even trying to, so don't start that. But apparently everyone thinks I am because they seem to be ignoring this thread. I was asking an honest, sincere question.


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2011)

I hate slutty furries and backstabbing furries. 
Other than that, most of them are fun


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> But furries have MORE flaws than most other things do. Don't get me wrong, I love my fursona and stuff, and don't mind what the fandom is meant to be, but it's just the people in it that bother the fuck out of me. Including you now that you accused me of trolling. D: I wasn't even trying to, so don't start that. But apparently everyone thinks I am because they seem to be ignoring this thread. I was asking an honest, sincere question.



If you've already accepted that "everyone on here pretty much [hates] me." Then the only reason why you'd come back is to attempt to troll.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 19, 2011)

Why are you even bothering with this? What do you intend to achieve? If you don't like someone, avoid them. Don't bring your problems to us. It's not gonna change anything. If you hate furries, avoid furries, Don't complain here, it's not going to work.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 19, 2011)

Lets say that if I hate furries (God forbid) I wouldnt be here, would I? So the answer is obviously no.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If you've already accepted that "everyone on here pretty much [hates] me." Then the only reason why you'd come back is to attempt to troll.


No, didn't you ever think I'd try to mend all the hatred and instead try to get people to like me? Since you all hate furries so much, I figure I'd start my comeback with a topic that you guys could relate to... apparently it didn't work. :s


----------



## Kayla (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know about hate, but it's definitely a pet peeve when people use "murry purry" RP words and shit during normal conversation.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> No, didn't you ever think I'd try to mend all the hatred and instead try to get people to like me? Since you all hate furries so much, I figure I'd start my comeback with a topic that you guys could relate to... apparently it didn't work. :s


 
You fail to realize that your mentality is not shared by the rest of the fandom. The ones that do dislike furries end up on /b/ trolling them there. The people here for the most part dislike aspects of the fandom but over all acknowledge that they enjoy the company of people with a similar mindset.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 19, 2011)

You don't have to like everyone (or even most people) who consider themselves furries in order to like stuff with animal people.

I'd say I dislike a good 90%+ of the "fandom."


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You fail to realize that your mentality is not  shared by the rest of the fandom. The ones that do dislike furries end  up on /b/ trolling them there. The people here for the most part dislike  aspects of the fandom but over all acknowledge that they enjoy the  company of people with a similar mindset.


Oh okay. I'm sorry. =( I guess I was wrong...



Ricky said:


> You don't have to like everyone (or even most people) who consider themselves furries in order to like stuff with animal people.
> 
> I'd say I dislike a good 90%+ of the "fandom."


EX-Fucking-ACTLY! I like this post right here. There may be a 10% I like somewhere.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2011)

I dislike 95% of the fandom. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 19, 2011)

Congradulations on coming to an understanding of why at times people are justified in being self loathing furries, or at least having issues with parts of the community. That said now that you have  met terribad examples of furfags and possibly furfaggettes, try to remember that as highly dislikable as many furries are there are still myriads of better ones who you can learn to love. It's about finding the right crowd with a good head on their shoulders.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 19, 2011)

thinly-veiled self hatred at it's finest in here.

_*
And as for me? I hate the masses of sexually-perverted minors that are in this fandom._


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

I hate black people because I saw this one guy who killed people, and he was black.

Honestly, we could care less that you hate furries. Why are you going back to a furry site that you obviously hate? That's like repeatedly going to a restaurant saying you hate the food. If you don't like the community, then leave. Now.

I hated the community on youtube, so I just decided to stop making videos and started going on other sites. It's not that goddamn hard.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I hate black people because I saw this one guy who killed people, and he was black.
> 
> Honestly, we could care less that you hate furries. Why are you going back to a furry site that you obviously hate? That's like repeatedly going to a restaurant saying you hate the food. If you don't like the community, then leave. Now.


Ugh, everyone hates me again... y'know, this thread was supposed to be slightly humorous, not a total hate-fest, but oh well. I'm sorry. =( I really don't hate every furry in the whole world, and I don't hate this site. Please forgive me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Ugh, everyone hates me again... y'know, this thread was supposed to be slightly humorous, not a total hate-fest, but oh well. I'm sorry. =( I really don't hate every furry in the whole world, and I don't hate this site. Please forgive me.


 
Nobody hates you. You're pretty goddamn annoying, but I don't hate you.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Nobody hates you. You're pretty goddamn annoying, but I don't hate you.


How am I annoying? Is it just this thread, or...?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 19, 2011)

Why don't you hate yourself off a cliff?

I don't understand how someone deserves to be 'hated' because they are 'overly friendly' or 'fap to weird fetishes all day.' Isn't that their business what makes their penis do the voodoo daddy and not yours to judge?

Maybe you should learn to be more tolerant of things that aren't really a big deal at all. If you want to 'hate' a type of furry hate the dog humpers.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 19, 2011)

"I hate furries"
>is an anteater
Yyyyeah. "Self loathing furries"


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe you should learn to be more tolerant of things that aren't really a big deal at all. If you want to 'hate' a type of furry hate the dog humpers.


Sometimes I type without thinking beforehand... =x
Sorriez. Also I completely forgot about the dog-humpers. The reason for not liking them is for violating the animals. I mean really, why would an animal wanna fuck a human? It doesn't seem consentual to me on the animal's part, and is therefore rape and abuse. So yeah there is a good reason for not liking them, but I guess the rest deserve to live.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who sees the irony in the OP's big green signature text?

And I can't really speak for myself. I've only ever met two furries offline and I think I'll keep it that .


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> It's not just one type of furry I hate either; I hate all kinds of furries. The weird-as-hell fetish addicts who fap to yiff all day, the 13-year-old boys who play Sonic games all day, the overly friendly fat guys who have to try and cuddle with everyone, the substance-abuser furs who think they're hot shit, and of course the self-loathers who claims to hate furries even though they are... oops... I did it again!


 
Which one of these am I


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Why don't you hate yourself off a cliff?
> 
> I don't understand how someone deserves to be 'hated' because they are 'overly friendly' or 'fap to weird fetishes all day.' Isn't that their business what makes their penis do the voodoo daddy and not yours to judge?
> 
> Maybe you should learn to be more tolerant of things that aren't really a big deal at all. If you want to 'hate' a type of furry hate the dog humpers.


 
The last part just contradicted your entire post. Seriously, what the hell, man.



eversleep said:


> I mean really, why would an animal wanna fuck a human?


 
I've seen dogs fuck humans, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

The parts I hate of the fandom are the rare-to-find zoophiles (And I trolled them off of FA for the sake of our sanity...They were all like 30 year old men. what the fuck), the dramawhores, and most babyfurs (People like Bodolf are ok babyfurs, but the shitty idiots who WON'T SHUT UP like "babysonicthehedgehog" need to get out...Reason why i'm banned for...NINE YEARS. notevenkidding.)


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO PRESENT SOME BREAKING NEWS

SOME PEOPLE ARE DICKS! "Some dicks are people!" has yet to be investigated

WE RETURN YOU TO YOUR SCHEDULED THREAD


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO PRESENT SOME BREAKING NEWS
> 
> SOME PEOPLE ARE DICKS!
> 
> WE RETURN YOU TO YOUR SCHEDULED THREAD


 
Nuh-uhh, not me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't like furries, but I don't hate them either. I generally dislike them and their actions, but it doesn't worth hatred.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 19, 2011)

stating obvious human flaws

thinks it's insightful, lol.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Worst fandom ever. :V That's why I spend so much of my time here?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't hate anybody, it just isn't within my being to hate people. That being said, I have people that I really wish would just shut the fuck up and leave me alone or that I wish would simply cease to exist in my little bubble of existence. One of my roommates from last semester comes to mind. I have yet to meet anyone in the fandom that would fall under that category though... but we'll see where that goes.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 19, 2011)

You posted a thread titled "Anyone else hate furries?" on a furry forum.
You do realize how ridiculous you look right now?


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Na I love the fandom. It has it's flaws, but so does everything else.


 

Well said, and I feel the same.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

[yt]NC0BiUL7iyY[/yt]

Ha, just had to put this here.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 19, 2011)

Hating all furries so much you practically froth at the mouth when anything furry is mentioned is so done.
I prefer having complete apathy and not really needing to rant, you've probably never heard about it =V


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 19, 2011)

Everybody here hates everybody else, thus bringing us all together.  That's the mystery of FAF.  Outsiders wouldn't understand.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> But furries have MORE flaws than most other things do. Don't get me wrong, I love my fursona and stuff, and don't mind what the fandom is meant to be, but it's just the people in it that bother the fuck out of me. Including you now that you accused me of trolling. D: I wasn't even trying to, so don't start that. But apparently everyone thinks I am because they seem to be ignoring this thread. I was asking an honest, sincere question.


 
I seen people not in the fandom have more flaws than we do. Tho I seen some in it thats just horrible.
I do agree with some here, this is not funny and you came about it the wrong way.

For the most part I love the fandom, but I seen it and known about it longer than most on here has been alive.
I do agree not all of it is great, but no other kind of fandom out there is any better or worse.

Don't really know you much or hate you, just came at this the wrong way.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

Responding directly to the title: of course not, I mean, look what site I'm posting on right now.
The problem with this thread is the thread title.
There's probably tons of furries who I'd love to hate, but I try to avoid that crowd as best as possible. So the answer to your question is both yes and no, because the question itself is vague.


----------



## Deo (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't hate furries.
Though honestly I do harbor a lot of self-loathing.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 19, 2011)

I only hate the ones who make animal sounds in public while wearing a collar and tail and ears 24/7


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 19, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> I only hate the ones who make animal sounds in public while wearing a collar and tail and ears 24/7



Do these people exist or are you exaggerating.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2011)

Zoboomafoo. :3


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't hate furries. Most of my friends are furries. They are awesome people.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 20, 2011)

I only hate stereotypical furries. The rest aren't any worse than your average nerd.


----------



## skyler-the-fox (Jun 20, 2011)

oh boy, Don't start with the "4chan/troll defense team"


----------



## Don (Jun 20, 2011)

This forum and its inhabitants are an oasis of sanity in a desert of retardation and depravity. The Fandom isn't inherently terrible, just a portion of its members


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm, I don't hate the fandom, that's cool and all. It's just the people in it.
They tend to disappoint.

Also, guys, please speak for yourself. Don't go "We think you're stupid for saying X" on the OP, and stuff like that.
I'd like to decide for myself who I think is stupid.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> O hai thar. No, I like those furries!  Lol. The whole "I hate ALL furries" thing is a bit exaggerated, I admit. But just look at the stereotypes I listed. Just. look. at. them. How would they be non-hatable? It's so easy to dislike a lot of them.


 http://www.cvrick.com/cv_rick/images/2007/06/07/strawman.jpg

Everyone here hates furries who are immature fuckwads and can't tell that the world doesn't revolve around them, and that every little flaw they have should be nurtured by the community, as if this entire thing is just one shoulder to cry your bitchy little tears into.

The fandom is not an excuse for your anti-social, fucked up behavior.
The fandom is not there to nurture you if you behave like a little bitch.
The fandom is not a movement to help you further your own selfish goals.
The fandom is a fucking hobby.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

skyler-the-fox said:


> oh boy, Don't start with the "4chan/troll defense team"


 
I can't tell if you're joking or not. I became a furry because of the "trolls" you speak of. You know who they attack? Stereotypical, nutter, "furry pryde 4 lyfe" loudmouthed furries. Everyone else they ignore. 

Have you _ever even been_ to *chan boards? You know that furry Friday is largely ignored by the regulars? They let the furries have their time, for the most part, as long as they're not being obnoxious. They do the exact same to any other group. Such is the way of all internet snark.

So before you start screaming "troll"....actually, no. Never scream troll. Just don't. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate everyone, I hate everyone, I hate everyone upon this cursed earth.


----------



## israfur (Jun 20, 2011)

That's actually the biggest problem I've had with the fandom thus so far, everyone seems to hate each other and is so damn ready to pick a fight.
Kay not all of them, but a great majority that I've seen.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey, anyone remember me?



No. Why did you come back anyway.



eversleep said:


> Sort of like misanthropes who say "I hate humans" when they in fact ARE human, I noticed a lot of furs on here would seem to act all anti-furry in like every thread they posted in and go on furry-hate rants.


 
1. There's nothing hypocritical about being a misantrope. We had no choice when being born human, we can hate it and other people all we like.

2. Not all people here are furries. Neither those nor people who are furry to some degree have to be on these forums for the furry content

3. Definition of furry - your milage may vary. A lot of the people like the art but hate the community, with good reason.

OP, Y U SO DUM.



israfur said:


> That's actually the biggest problem I've had with the fandom thus so far, everyone seems to hate each other and is so damn ready to pick a fight.
> Kay not all of them, but a great majority that I've seen.


 
Onekind of furries love attention and have easily bruised, overblown egos. Another kind is furries only by name, but in heart are normal internet people, who also often like shenanigans. 

Mix the two groups - DRAWMA.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 20, 2011)

I dislike most furries and parts of the fandom, but hating it/them? No.
It requires energy to hate, energy that I don't want to waste on furries, or the fandom for that matter.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey, anyone remember me? I went M.I.A. a back in like November or December because I realized that everyone on here pretty much hated me save for the few people I continued to talk to via private messages. I still don't know why everyone does but this may be something to do with it.
> 
> Ok, so when I first joined this site, I lurked, and I realized, holy shit- these bastards are a bunch of self-loathers if I ever did chance upon them. Sort of like misanthropes who say "I hate humans" when they in fact ARE human, I noticed a lot of furs on here would seem to act all anti-furry in like every thread they posted in and go on furry-hate rants. This made me think... why? Why would you be part of a fandom where you hate what it stands for or the people in it? I hated everyone on here (probably why I faded away) for that kind of attitude.
> 
> ...


 
Anyone else hate this guy now?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

He managed to become infamous in under 24 hours. Just seems especially stupid to me.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 20, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Do these people exist or are you exaggerating.


I wasn't exaggerating. Iv met some pretty fucking weird people... 


EDIT: was being a dumb fuck and misread Commiecomrade's post.


----------



## anero (Jun 20, 2011)

What the shit


----------



## virus (Jun 21, 2011)

Op you don't hate furries, merely the majority that have taken it hostage. From the fags who flaunt themselves with artwork whom none of it they drew to the people who wear suits all day. I miss the old days of people just posting artwork without any weirdo questions.


----------



## Sam tails (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude your saying you hate people you haven't even met, I mean sure people can be annoying, as you have clearly pointed out, but so can everyone else on this earth and saying all furries do this and all furries do that is being stereotypical and is like saying "all african americans steal" it's not true and your just making an ass of you're self, not to mention your just whined about everyone hating you, and you start a thread about you hating all furries, if you say to everyone you hate them, don't whine if they hate you back


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2011)

We don't hate each other. FAF is simply a world of immense, violent sarcasm and obnoxious insult returns. 

But we do hate certain things, yes we do, such as certain fetishes that would dirty my text if I typed them. 

Hate what deserves to be hated, man. Self loathers exist everywhere, not just here. Even if I weren't a furry at all, I'm still embarrassed to be human simply because of how much I have to waste and overlook just to live and look normal in this judge-fuck of a world.

And I would like to add that trying to become friends or make amends through saying you hate something they /might/ hate is NOT the proper way to making friends. I hate bugs, but that doesn't mean everything is fine and dandy just because someone else does as well. ^^;


----------



## Sam tails (Jun 21, 2011)

when will the world wake up and realize that there is no such thing as normal


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 22, 2011)

There should be a rule in force so I don't have to read this.

New rule: you must be either 18+ or Gibby to post here.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> There should be a rule in force so I don't have to read this.
> 
> New rule: you must be either 18+ or Gibby to post here.


 I guess you could ignore all minors, manually, 'xcept for Gibs.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> There should be a rule in force so I don't have to read this.
> 
> New rule: you must be either 18+ or Gibby to post here.


I'm almost 19 though...


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 22, 2011)

Sam tails said:


> :smile: when will the world wake up and realize that there is no such thing as normal


 
You hit the nail on the head.



CerbrusNL said:


> I guess you could ignore all minors, manually, 'xcept for Gibs.



 Gibby never struck me as a minor, he is one of the most mature people on the forums in my eyes.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't say I've *ever* met any of those kinds of furs over here. So what I'd say is this: Hate the player, not the game. If you don't like specific furs then that's hardly surprising. There are some strange people in the fandom. But there again there are a lot of really lovely people too. It's probably half due to the fact that the idiots are more visible, vocal and obviously furry than the nice ones.

-F


----------



## Cain (Jun 22, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby never struck me as a minor, he is one of the most mature people on the forums in my eyes.


 
Yes, 'cause a real man randomly bites a beer can and posts pictures of him doing so.

Ever, with that attitude, and from what I've seen from your posts, people have the right to be angry at you. Either pick yourself up, or go to sofurry.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> He managed to become infamous in under 24 hours. Just seems especially stupid to me.


 
Yeh, it can only get better from here. :V


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

I love furries, considering I am one. I wish I could just blow up the internet, because its all whats in your head that matters. If you hate furries, then you know that, and nobody can change whats inside your skull (short of lobotomy), so dont let it get to you. :3


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Yeh, it can only get better from here. :V


 Somethings break and they can't ever be fixed again. They can be made to look fixed, but they're still broken.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> There should be a rule in force so I don't have to read this.
> 
> New rule: you must be either 18+ or Gibby to post here.


 
The problem with this rule though

is that all the man-children are men :I



eversleep said:


> I'm almost 19 though...



This space beneath the quote has been intentionally left blank


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> But furries have MORE flaws than most other things do. Don't get me wrong, I love my fursona and stuff, and don't mind what the fandom is meant to be, but it's just the people in it that bother the fuck out of me. Including you now that you accused me of trolling. D: I wasn't even trying to, so don't start that. But apparently everyone thinks I am because they seem to be ignoring this thread. I was asking an honest, sincere question.



I don't think furries have more flaws. We are humans and as such have human flaws just like every non furry on the planet too. There are drug users who are not furry, alcoholics who are not furry, fetishists who are not furry, fat people seeking attention who are not furry. The fact some are furries have nout to do with it.


----------



## Lucid Argent (Jun 23, 2011)

> I don't think furries have more flaws.



True, but a lot of furries have a fascinating/disturbing habit of parading their flaws/oddities around as virtue. You don't have to give me a laundry list of your 300+ painfully-specific fetishes to me every time we talk. Normal people just keep that shit to themselves, y'know, like you're supposed to in polite society.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 23, 2011)

Voxel said:


> True, but a lot of furries have a fascinating/disturbing habit of parading their flaws/oddities around as virtue. You don't have to give me a laundry list of your 300+ painfully-specific fetishes to me every time we talk. Normal people just keep that shit to themselves, y'know, like you're supposed to in polite society.



This is something I notice quite a bit in the furry facebook group

They believe that they can pretend to be cats 24/7 and lick themselves in front of their parents* and then say that it's a community/culture and anyone against it is being a bigot**.

*This is an exaggeration.
** This isn't. I've seen people complaining about how nobody likes them because they are furries. They then go on to spiel about how big a hate crime it is to ask that they not RP in every conversation. They also like to compare their "struggle for acceptance" with the current issues involving gay bullying. I am not making this shit up.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard furries call people racists, trolls, and "speciest" because one of the forums I'm on has a very "Don't ask, don't tell" policy regarding furries.

Edit - actually you can ask but god help you if you say you are.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 23, 2011)

People sure are trolls for not wanting to hear about your WICKED COOL FURSONA


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 23, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> People sure are trolls for not wanting to hear about your WICKED COOL FURSONA


 
They're just jealous of your SICK FURRY ART SKILLS


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 23, 2011)

It's why I cut myself.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 23, 2011)

Uhm....

No. I don't hate furries. =o=

Even the uber-mega-awesome creepers...I don't hate. Though, there are times where I'd like to brand "Memo to Me, avoid this douche" on their forehead to prevent any unsavory confrontations....

But no, for reals. I agree with a previous poster. This could have been worded a little better.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate the furries like this racist zoophile bastard.

i love trollin'/flamin' em' with logic. REAL logic, not that shitty "WELL IT'S WRONG" argument, because they only hear "WELL IT'S RIGHT"...so instead, i go on a RANT about why it's wrong. i'll show an example in a bit; need to gather my rage. burnt out on it after letting it all out on a faggy babyfur sonictard; E. babysonicthehedgehog

edit: okay here it is


----------



## anero (Jun 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I hate the furries like this racist zoophile bastard.


 


			
				that link said:
			
		

> I'm a gay 10-foot tall 650-pound anthro Dragon Wolf Mage with long black hear, black furry wolf ears, dragon horns. Midnight black scales, black wings with red wing leather, with black chest and belly Fur. 12 inch black K9 like knoty cock, with a tendency to raise my tail for anyone.  Feet and paws are wolf like covered in black fur, long Draconic black skilfully flexible tail and a giant growth spell or 2. Slightly depressed, lonely, quiet, amateur photographer, erotic story writer, (Gay only) 2Sense fan. Pet of



shit new zealand
get it together


----------



## Onnes (Jun 23, 2011)

anero said:


> shit new zealand
> get it together



All will be forgiven if The Hobbit doesn't suck.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I hate the furries like this racist zoophile bastard.


 
All I see is furporn and pictures of ducks

where's the racism

where's the zoophilia


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2011)

Problem? *trollface* Dude, this thread is a paradox. How on earth could you hate something you're a part of. It's like being part of a religion and going "fuck you God, I'll do what I want because you annoy the hell out of me." See what I mean?


----------



## blessthebeast (Jun 23, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Sometimes I type without thinking beforehand... =x
> Sorriez. Also I completely forgot about the dog-humpers. The reason for not liking them is for violating the animals. I mean really, why would an animal wanna fuck a human? It doesn't seem consentual to me on the animal's part, and is therefore rape and abuse. So yeah there is a good reason for not liking them, but I guess the rest deserve to live.



I think this is the real problem with the furry fandom, the fact you portray yourselves as "fun loving" people is total BS you are all just like the next person that walks down the street. a total ass hole devoid of how others feel and not really caring. you say you hate the fandom, yiffers and drug users. well the truth is you hate humans to put that bluntly.

in this world there are many groups of shape and form and within those groups there are even smaller groups. you either take the time to find the one that fits for you or you should just GTFO. dont complain and say that everyone is a so and so because you havent looked hard enough to find a good friend. 

I find your rant to get on my nerves, especially this one since I love animals as they do (just without sex) like a furry can be a furry and not a yiffer. you are just a immature little child as I can clearly read. having what you believe waver in such a drone like way. "oh I dont think when I type I agree. lets be friend by attacking another people." you seriously need to do some soul searching and honestly you are about the same ass hole as you were ranting about in the beginning.. so welcome home is all I can say.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> The fandom is a fucking hobby.[/QU... PS3 convention. *Halo 3 guy voice: Suicide.*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 26, 2011)

No; there's absolutely nothing about them I dislike. 

But anyway, why did you even make a topic about this if you are a fur yourself?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2011)

(specter) said:


> No; there's absolutely nothing about them I dislike.
> 
> But anyway, why did you even make a topic about this if you are a fur yourself?



Because the OP isn't very shhhmart.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread summed up into a video
[video=youtube;oyER1GxWQfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyER1GxWQfY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 26, 2011)

Someone who's into inflation is going to be into inflation regardless of whether or not they're a furry. I used to hang out at gurochan, there's a lot of sick shit out there that has nothing to do with anthro animals. Hating the fandom because _some_ furries have sick fetishes is retarded.  Even bestiality doesn't exist because of the fandom. Some people into bestiality just happen to be furries. 

Although yeah, I wish most people would just keep it to themselves.


----------



## Sinbane (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate wolfaboos

that's about it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree. I hate 90% of the fandom. Most of the fandom is whiny, murry purry, has RP sessions with people in the comments of journals and submissions, has awful fetishes, is really outward about their furryness, are objectively awful artists, get angry for NO FUCKING REASON... The fandom is almost completely filled with assholes and retards.

This post from 4chan sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 29, 2011)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I agree. I hate 90% of the fandom. Most of the fandom is whiny, murry purry, has RP sessions with people in the comments of journals and submissions, has awful fetishes, is really outward about their furryness, are objectively awful artists, get angry for NO FUCKING REASON... The fandom is almost completely filled with assholes and retards.



While obviously a significant portion of the fandom is really fucking creepy, I think your 90% figure is largely incorrect. You only notice the creepy people because they stand out, and then you assume they form the bulk of the fandom because you've forgotten about all the relatively normal furries.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't agree with that 4chan image mostly because I don't agree with sex being a necessary part of being a furry. No, it isn't a fetish. It's a god damn hobby. I don't agree with it being a lifestyle, but it's definitely not a fetish. That my friend is called  BESTIALITY. 

I think I've come to realize that some people who call themselves furries don't even truly know what they mean by it.


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy crap-- This thread is a paradox spinning out of control!
I think the OP was being satirical-- being a fur themselves.. I'm not sure why this thread branched out into Zoophiles and Hitler. O_O

Regardless, as for the question at hand-- I love furries! I'm not a fur myself, but I love the fandom-- and I love drawing new furs! ( it's like a collection, I must keep adding to! ) :3

Sure... I've been asked to do less than innocent commissions at times-- but in general, it's just people having fun, from what I can see. Power to 'em!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> While obviously a significant portion of the fandom is really fucking creepy, I think your 90% figure is largely incorrect. You only notice the creepy people because they stand out, and then you assume they form the bulk of the fandom because you've forgotten about all the relatively normal furries.


My intentional hyperbole of a fake statistic is _ exaggerated_? No fucking way!
/asshole

You're right. The creepers stand out, which is bad for the fandom. People on the outside of the fandom _only_ see the socially inept furries. They don't have the opportunity to see the portion of the fandom that is normal.


----------



## Pink Panda (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay. what the fur ! wait...what? >_< why post this here


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a distaste for a good chunk of the fandom. However, as a whole, I don't really hate it.

I'll agree that I'm irritated with the "ih8furies hurrhurr" claims on here. It's fine to joke about furries, but if you seriously hate the whole fandom, I suggest you take a look at yourself.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 30, 2011)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I agree. I hate 90% of the fandom. Most of the fandom is whiny, murry purry, has RP sessions with people in the comments of journals and submissions, has awful fetishes, is really outward about their furryness, are objectively awful artists, get angry for NO FUCKING REASON... The fandom is almost completely filled with assholes and retards.
> 
> This post from 4chan sums it up quite nicely.


 
That post from 4chan didn't mention anything you just said


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That post from 4chan didn't mention anything you just said


 
It's just the same old whiny crap I've read a million times before, not just about furries but other groups as well. And I wouldn't care so much about it if they (ironically enough) kept their whining to their own little image boards.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 2, 2011)

...

Soooo...

Lemme guess. 

1) OP realized that everyone hated him.
2 )OP realized he was a furfag. 
3) OP presumed that everyone hated him because he was a furfag
4) OP decided to hate all furfags because that's what the cool kids were doing, only he forgot to first stop being a furfag before copy-pasta'ing some tripe from 4chan. You're a rainbow anteater. Get the fuck out. 



Let me just say this right here: Deciding that you absolutely across-the-board hate every single member of a group that's about something as trivial as furries is a breed of stupidity that stands unrivaled in it's field. No, it's not "prejudice." Prejudice is when you hate a group of some consequince. If you hate all Jews for example, that is prejudice and a serious issue. If you hate all people who like to look at pictures of cartoon animals however, you are not prejudiced; you are just stupid. You don't get to be edgy or elitist for hating furries. You don't get to be an asshole who shocks everyone with his crass attitude towards minorities, majorities, social classes or religions. Even that status is below you. 

You get to be this guy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"The way I see it, there are only two kinds of kids. Those who like Animaniacs, and those that don't. Which are you?"


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2011)

Eversleep's been a dick ever since he joined and posted a coupla times. Old news.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes. I hate all of you fucks. :V


----------



## Vriska (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, I h8 all of you.

That's why I'm here.


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> Holy crap-- This thread is a paradox spinning out of control!
> I think the OP was being satirical


 
OP is also being ironic with his thread. Just in case it isnt obvious enough.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 3, 2011)

Erm there WILL be idiot furries just like there will be idiots in any subculture. It's just human nature so as long as you don't associate with the really batshit insane ones, you should be OK.

Don't worry much on some people hating you here, the usual FAF crowd are generally like that to new posters.

PS: Come to li_furs meets more!


----------



## FurryProtector115 (Sep 6, 2011)

I really don't get why people hate on furries. I don't have a problem with people's opinion, but I just don't understand why people have to go announce it to the world, err...type it to the world...well you get the idea. It always seems to trace back to the fact that some of us dress up like animals, or that some of us (including me) "cap to yiff" from time to time. Its not like we're all a bunch of freaks that spend our lives on the computer doing this stuff. I really like the community here, almost (nothing's perfect) everyone I've met, has been really friendly. I admit, some of us have tarnished our names with aggressive messages and such, but I mean some people have trouble keeping their temper. Here's where my goal comes in. I'm trying to apologize to Anti-Furry sites that got wrong impressions with us, or just had bad luck with us. (I like how my response turned into an advertisement for my cause XD)


----------



## Lunar (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think I fall into any type of category of furry you mentioned.  :/  I like the fandom, sure, but there's things about it that just really piss me off.  Like the fur-fetishists that fap to yiff all day, and that's what the whole world thinks the fandom is.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

Burn them Furfaggets :v


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 6, 2011)

I kinda dont like most of the people on this forum, and its senority based respect structure.

I also think most furries irl are intolerable.

But i wouldnt say i hate them. I empathize with the op, but i dont totally agree.

I think i stay active here only in the hope that something will change and people will grow up a bit.
That and i havent much else to do.


----------



## Sar (Sep 6, 2011)

FurryProtector115 said:


> I really don't get why people hate on furries. I don't have a problem with people's opinion, but I just don't understand why people have to go announce it to the world, err...type it to the world...well you get the idea. It always seems to trace back to the fact that some of us dress up like animals, or that some of us (including me) "cap to yiff" from time to time. Its not like we're all a bunch of freaks that spend our lives on the computer doing this stuff. I really like the community here, almost (nothing's perfect) everyone I've met, has been really friendly. I admit, some of us have tarnished our names with aggressive messages and such, but I mean some people have trouble keeping their temper. Here's where my goal comes in. I'm trying to apologize to Anti-Furry sites that got wrong impressions with us, or just had bad luck with us. (I like how my response turned into an advertisement for my cause XD)


_*Please don't Necropost.*_


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 6, 2011)

Totally worth signing up just to post that


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> _*Please don't Necropost.*_



It aint necro till its 3 months :V


----------



## Sar (Sep 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> It aint necro till its 3 months :V


Um...


ramsay_baggins said:


> Do not post in threads which have been *inactive for a month or longer*, it's called a Necro and it's against the rules.


Yeah.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 6, 2011)

THIS THREAD NO >:CCCCC

NECRO THREAD BANGING IS BAD YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD >:C


----------

